# hickory and osage burls



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 1, 2016)

Brother and I were cutting today and during a break to repair a run over chainsaw, we started discussing hickory burls. Neither of us can recall seeing one of any real size. As we were cutting osage, we realized we had neither of us seen an osage burl either. This aroused our curiosity. Are burls of these species rare or are we unlucky or perhaps even mildy retarded? Just curious. Your thoughts are appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Pictures


Of what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Of what?


Whatever you were cutting


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2016)

@SENC... Can you help Tony with this thread?

I don't think of either of those species as being prolific burl formers, but I have seen cut pieces of both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry @Tclem. Wasnt following you there. I only took the one pic of the osage slab that I already posted in the showin off area. 
Sometimes Im a little slow in the morning.
Sometimes Im a little slow in the evening.
Usually Im a little slow ALL day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 2, 2016)

@DKMD thanks. They do seem to be rare. I will have to keep my eyes open.


----------

